# Tea Tree Oil + Witch Hazel?



## kristiex0 (Feb 8, 2007)

I use witch hazel on my face after I wash, just for an extra-cleaning and to prevent breakouts. I've heard wonderful things about tea tree oil ..

do you think it would be a good idea to add a few drops of tea tree to the witch hazel? or would it cause a wierd reaction?


----------



## tthonglor (Feb 8, 2007)

its always fine to mix essential oils

they more the merrier so go ahead and have fun with that..

u can also do a spritzer type thing.. just add water.. a few drops of rose, witch hazel and tea tree and ur good!!

make sure u tell me about it

have fun!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 9, 2007)

i gotta try this out acutally.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 9, 2007)

I use to use witch hazel as a toner. But I dilated it 50/50 with water.

Tea tree oil is suppose to have natural anti-bacterial properties.

If you mix witch hazel and tea tree oil together, wouldn't you be diluting the tea tree oil too much?

Why not apply tea tree oil, full strength, after you have used the witch hazel.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Tea treee oil is a staple that I keep on hand for many uses. It's quite strong, so be careful. It's a natural disinfectant who's scent is offensive to some. Start with a very minute amount and do a skin test before total usuage.


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 9, 2007)

Tea tree oil never worked on me..

and for those who use witch hazel...I 've read about the product. and it contains alot of alcohol.. I thought alcohol is No NO on facial..

What do you think?


----------



## beautynista (Feb 9, 2007)

I think you should be careful with the tea tree oil, it's really strong. I suggest you dilute it with the witch hazel. I burnt my skin with tea tree oil, it wasn't pleasant!


----------



## hellokittysmom (Feb 12, 2007)

I mix thayer's rose water toner (which has witch hazel too) and tea tree oil. I works great, but don't put too much tea tree oil. It makes it look murky and smells weird. But if you find the right ratio, it smells very pleasant and your skin feels so smooth right afterwards! hth


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 12, 2007)

TBS Tea Tree Oil Refresher contains witch hazel


----------

